# [OT] Neues Mainboard u. CPU, worauf muss ich achten?

## ChrisJumper

Hallo!

Es ist wiedermal soweit. Mein Computer wird mir zu langsam und aufrüsten ist angesagt.

Von meinem  zurzeit 1800 AMD XP auf einen 3000 AMD XP .. und ein AsRock-Mainboard. Genau festgelegt hab ich mich also noch nicht... womit habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gmeacht?

Kann ich nachher einfach die Mainboards austauschen ..? 

Festplatten sowie ihre herachie, bleiben die gleichen.

Muss ich Gentoo-Technisch irgendwo drauf achten? Etwas neu konfigurieren? hmm?

Der Prozessortyp bleibt ja der selbe.

Ein sonniges Wochenende!

+[OT] --slick

----------

## Pegasus87

Hab selber ein 3000+ mit einem A7N8X Mainboard von Asus.

Keinerleich Schwierigkeiten, läuft alles rund. Wenn du wieder einen AthlonXP kaufst und der keine neuen Features hat (was ich auch nicht glaube), die du evtl. im gcc nutzen könntest, sollte alles beim Alten bleiben.

----------

## firefly

das einzigste was du anpassen müsstest, wäre der Kernel bzw. den Teil im kernel für den IDE-Treiber.

Nur nötig wenn ein anderer chip auf dem mainboard ist, der nen andern treiber braucht als der auf dem alten board.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Marc-Tell

Moin,

Denke daran, dass Du auch neien Speicher DDR 333 oder 400  je nach CPU brauchst.

Ich würde auf ein Athlon 64 System aufrüsten (Sockel 939), da Du eh alles neu kaufen musst.

Gruß

MV

----------

## pir187

hallo,

ich habe gerade oder bin gerade dabei, mein system neu zu erstellen:

vorher:

asus a7v133 rev. 1.05amd athlon xp 2000+ palominogeforce4 4800 se1gb sdram (noname + infineon)creative audigy 2 zs.

mein neues system sieht fast ähnlich aus, da ich gerne auf bewährtes setze:

asus a7n8x-e deluxe rev. 2amd athlon xp 3200+geforce 6600gt2gb ddr-ram pc3200 mdt cl2,5creative audigy 2 zs

wichtig ist mir, daß preis-leistung stimmen, und das tut es meiner meinung nach bei diesem system. bei mainboard und ram sollte man keine kompromisse machen. in deiner konfig wäre mir das asrock-board der dorn im auge. ich habe mit dieser marke keine guten erfahrungen gemacht. ein board lief drei monate, dann von einem zum anderen tag nicht mehr. meiner meinung nach ist dies mal eine noname-marke, die nicht wie viele andere gleich gut wie das teurere pendant ist.

mach keine kompromisse, das a7n8x-e kostet noch 70 euro, das ist nicht die welt. 2x lan, 5.1-sound, 6x usb, firewire, sata on board sind alle dabei.

das ist aber nur meine meinung, kannst natürlich kaufen, was du willst.

mfg, pir187

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> in deiner konfig wäre mir das asrock-board der dorn im auge. ich habe mit dieser marke keine guten erfahrungen gemacht. ein board lief drei monate, dann von einem zum anderen tag nicht mehr. meiner meinung nach ist dies mal eine noname-marke, die nicht wie viele andere gleich gut wie das teurere pendant ist. 

 

Ähm, ASRock ist ein Ableger von Asus und von der Qualität und vom Preis her einer der besten Mainboardhersteller, also kein Noname... *hüstel*  :Wink: 

ChrisM (der einige gute Erfahrungen mit ASRock gemacht hat)

----------

## pir187

 *Quote:*   

> Ähm, ASRock ist ein Ableger von Asus und von der Qualität und vom Preis her einer der besten Mainboardhersteller, also kein Noname... *hüstel*

 

ja klar, das weiß ich und ich schwöre auf asus als hersteller. trotzdem sind mir solch billige sachen wie die asrock-mainboards irgendwie suspekt. nicht daß ich zuviel geld habe (bin kein politiker), aber irgendwo muß qualität auch bezahlt werden. keiner baut gleichwertige produkte zu einem viel geringeren preis, das geht einfach nicht!

die leute kaufen sich einen akkuschrauber für 9,99 euro und wundern sich, wieso das ding nach drei mal benutzen klingt wie eine rassel. tzzz tzzz tzzz. aber geiz ist ja bekanntlich geil, nicht wahr  :Crying or Very sad:  ? aber zurück zum thema...

nichts liegt mir ferner als einen flame war anzufangen. jedoch würde ich lieber die 20 euro oder was das richtige asus-board mehr kostet drauflegen, das lohnt sich meiner meinung nach sicher.

nichts für ungut.

mfg, pir187

----------

## spitzwegerich

Sehe ich genauso. Produkte von asrock, medion und Konsorten kommen mir nicht ins Haus.

----------

## schachti

Das Problem ist, daß inzwischen auch so gut wie alle bekannten Marken der "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität zum Opfer gefallen sind. Ich wäre sofort bereit, für so ziemlich alles, was ich im Bereich Elektronik kaufe, 20% mehr zu bezahlen, wenn ich wüßte, daß es sich wirklich um unkaputtbare Markenware handelt - leider gibt's sowas kaum noch.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten.

Leider bin ich gleich nach einer durchgefeierten Nacht auf zum händler und habe mir ein

ASRock K7 Upgrade 600er Board ---- 39,90 Euro,

AMD XP Athlon 3000+ (Barton) ---- 99,90 Euro (den 3200er gabs nur im Internetversand.. also quasi 130 euro) und ein

Arctic Coppersilent 2 L Kühler --- 19,90 Euro

gekauft. Ein Freund von mir hatte zuerst ein Asus-Board und dannach ein ASRock und war davon ziemlich begeistert... naja jetzt hab ich es ausprobiert und bis jetzt läuft es noch ganz gut.

Das Interessante an dem Board ist die Möglichkeit "günstig" (man braucht eine ASRock-K8-Bridge) auf einen Sockel754 (AMD64) Prozessor aufzurüsten... allerdings sagt mir ein Gefühl das es günstiger ist dann gleich auf ein neues Mainboard umzusteigen ;)

Aber jetzt grad mal so nebenbei. 32 Bit-Anwendungen laufen ja auch auf einem 64er Prozessor. Könnte man dann Theoretisch das alte Gentoo  nach einem Wechsel auf einen 64er Stand emergen?

@Marc-Tell

Ich hatte noch 512 MB 400er Ram, den hab ich jetzt grad aber mit 256 266er Ram Kombiniert und deswegen ist der 400er runtergetacktet ich glaub ich nehm den langsameren lieber raus und schaffe mir bei gelegenheit neuen an.

@pir187

Prinzipiell bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung. Aber ich hatte leider nicht mehr so viel Geld Übrig und musste mit 150 Euro auskommen. Sommerzeit ist ja auch Urlaubszeit ;) Und im Herbst kommt Civ 4 und ein neues Handy und und und ich bin zu faul zum Arbeiten ;)

Nutzt du die Geforce 6800GT eigentlich zum Spielen unter Windows oder funktioniert das bei dir auch unter Linux? Ich hab es mal mit Cedega und Co ausprobiert.. und finde es einfach zu Config-lästig. Daher dürfte die WindowsPartition wieder drauf ;)

Achja .. du hast da unten in deinem Fuß noch nicht die neuen System-Eigenschaften!

@schachti

Von "Geiz ist geil" bin ich eigentlich auch kein Freund. Und normalerweise "warte" ich immer bis ich mir marken-Artikel kaufen kann. Aber nachdem mein altes Mainboard mir nur Ärger machte, musste einfach ein neues daher.

LG Chris

----------

## spitzwegerich

Das asrock-Mainboard hätte ich mir wirklich nicht gekauft.

Beispielsweise ist das Asus A7V880 nur 10 Euro teuerer, und es hat stattdessen den neueren, dual-channel fähigen Chipsatz VIA KT880, außerdem Gigabit LAN sowie 4 Speicherslots anstatt nur 2.

Die Upgrade-Möglichkeit halte ich für einen Vermarktungsköder. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Athlon64 damit in konkurrenzfähiger Geschwindigkeit läuft.

Ich denke, dass die Aufrüstmöglichkeit mit dem besten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis immer noch die ist, die alten Sachen bei ebay zu versteigern. Solange du Markenware hast, wird dafür noch lange ein erstaunlich hoher Preis gezahlt.

mod-edit: folgenden Thread hier angehangen --slick

----------

## DaBash0r

Hi, hat jemand erfahrung mit Gentoo und diesem Mainboard?

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=GHEA04&

Danke für eure Hilfe

----------

## Marlo

```
Search found 117 matches
```

----------

## giga89

Also ich habs und läuft alles.

----------

## DaBash0r

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Also ich habs und läuft alles.

 

Das is ja schonmal ne gute Nachricht  :Very Happy: 

Hab bisher eigentlich nur schlechtes von der Kompatibilität gehört, aber waren auch alles schon ältere Berichte...

Die Probleme die ich so rausgelesen hab, waren hauptsächlich nen zu langsamer IDE Controller und nen dienstverweigernder Ethernet Controller.... Gibts da jetzt keine Probs mehr? Und wie siehts mit Sound aus, was hat sich da getan? So werden auch alle Controller(USB,...) unterstützt?

----------

## giga89

Also:

Ich glaub du meinst den S-ATA-Controller, der macht mir keine Probleme. USB geht bei mir auch, Maus, UsbStick. Sound auch, einfach Alsa in den Kernel kompiliert und dann noch nach dem HowTo auf www.gentoo.de gegangen. Der Ethernet Controller geht auch (forcedeth ist das Modul). Also einfacher gesagt:

 *Quote:*   

> Also ich habs und läuft alles.

 

----------

## DaBash0r

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Also:
> 
> Ich glaub du meinst den S-ATA-Controller, der macht mir keine Probleme. USB geht bei mir auch, Maus, UsbStick. Sound auch, einfach Alsa in den Kernel kompiliert und dann noch nach dem HowTo auf www.gentoo.de gegangen. Der Ethernet Controller geht auch (forcedeth ist das Modul). Also einfacher gesagt:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Also ich habs und läuft alles. 

 

Haste den IDE Controller auch mal probiert? Auf geschwindigkeit

Wegen eth0 ich dachte ich müsste denn den sk98lin Treiber nehmen? Zudem finde ich im Kernel kein Forcedeath... Sry wenn ich nerve, aber ich will nicht hinterher nen nicht funktionierendes System haben

Übrigens, hast du das A8N-Sli oder irgendne premium Ausgabe?

----------

## giga89

IDE hab ich noch nich probiert. forcedeth ohne a. Und ich hab die ganz normale SLI version, kein premium oder ähnliches.

----------

## DaBash0r

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> IDE hab ich noch nich probiert. forcedeth ohne a. Und ich hab die ganz normale SLI version, kein premium oder ähnliches.

 

Wär noch ganz nett, wenn sich jemand mit IDE Erfahrung melden würden

Hmm, forcedeth hab ich jetzt gefunden, allerdings unter 10/100Mbit? Is doch eig. Gbit, oder?

----------

## Anarcho

Die meisten Boards haben mittlerweile 2 NICs onboard. Bei meinem nforce2 Board musste ich sk98lin für die Gigabit NIC und forcedeth für die 100er Karte nehmen (habs aber nie probiert)

----------

## slick

Diesen Thread hier angehangen, weil Mainboard-Threads gibt es schon zur Genüge und dieser hat am besten gepaßt.

----------

